# فرط تصنع الغدة الكظرية



## اني بل (9 نوفمبر 2009)

فرط تصنع الغدة الكظرية  







دكتور لؤي خدام  



فرط تصنع الغدة الكظرية L' hyperplasie congénitale des surrénales
هو حالة مرضية ناتجة عن نقص في انتاج هرمون الكورتزول cortisol .

و سبب هذا النقص يعود إلى فقدان الجسم للأنزيم الضروري لتصنيع الكورتزول. بالحالة الطبيعية يتم هذا التصنيع من تحويل progestérone إلى désoxycorticostérone 

هذا الأنزيم من نموذج 21 hydroxylase وظيفته هي المساعدة بتثبيت ذرة الاوكسيجين على المركب الجزيئي molécule للبروجسترون.

بغياب الـ 21 hydroxylase تتوقف سلسلة التفاعلات الكيميائية العضوية و تسمى الحالة Bloc enzymatique surrénalien التثبيط الأنزيمي للغدية فوق الكظرية






معدل الحدوث
تعتبر هذه الحالة المرضية نادرة، إذ تقدر بحالة من بين 5000 نسمة. و هو يصيب النساء بأربع أخماس الحالات. سببها قصور عمل أنزيم من أنزيمات الغدة فوق الكظرية la glande corticosurrénale

و سبب هذه الحالة عادة وراثي
يميز من هذا المرض عدة حالات:
= عندما يكون قصور الانزيم جزئي في 21-hydroxylase. و هو ما يشاهد بنصف الحالات و يتميز بـإختلال إفراز العديد من هرمونات هذه الغدة فنلاحظ:
تناقص انتاج == cortisol
== l'aldostérone

زيادة بانتاج== d'androgènes و بشكل خاص الـ l'androsténedione 

يسبب هذا الأمر 
== عند الفتيات: نمو الخصائص الجنسية المذكرة
== عند الصبيان: بلوغ باكر كاذب


عندما يكون القصور في Le déficit complet en
21-hydroxylase كامل. و وهو ما يعادل ثلث الحالات.
يرافقه نقصان مهم في انتاج 
= l'aldostérone 
= cortisol
و ينتج عن ذلك فرط كبير بانتاج الـ الانتدروجين androgènes.



القصور في أنزيم 17 alpha hydroxylase و هي حالة نادرة. تتميز بتناقص إفراز :
androgènes, 
oestrogènes 
aldostérone.






يسبب هذا الأمر 
= عند الفتيات: تأخر البلوغ
= عند الصبيان: خنوثة كاذبة un pseudo hermaphrodisme 
مع عدم اتضاح الشكل الخارجي للأعضاء التناسلية d'ambiguïté des organes génitaux externes.

القصور في 11 Béta-hydroxylase و هي حالة نادرة تلاحظ بـ 5% من الحالات. تتميز بفرط الاندروجين d'androgènes
و بفرط 11-désoxycorticostéroïdes. و هو ما يعطي الالدوسترون. 

الاضطرابات الناتجة عن هذه الإصابة هي عبارة ميل نحو الذكورة، و فرط بالتوتر الشرياني.


Le déficit en القصور في 3-Béta-hydroxydéshydrogénase 
يتصف بغياب الالدوسترون d'aldostérone و بزيادة بالاندروجين. Androgènes
تترافق هذه الحالة مع فقدان الملح عن طريق الكلية.

الأمراض الأخرى التي تترافق مع قصور بمفرزات الكظر ـ الغدة فوق الكلوية. قد تسبب عند الصبيان تشوف بفتحة الاحليل التي قد لا تكون متوضعة برأس القضيب. و عند البنات تميل الاعضاء التناسلية نحو المظهر الذكري.






Physiopathologie وظيفة غدة الكظر ـ فوق الكلية La glande corticosurrénale
تقع تحت سيطرة الغدة النخامية la glande hypophyse الموجودة بالدماغ. قرب منطقة تحت السرير l'hypothalamus 

الغدة النخامية ويمكن تلقيبها بأم الغدد، لها عدة وظائف إذ تسيطر عدة وظائف غدية صماء. تقوم مفرزاتها و تسمى محرضات stimulines بتنظيم إفراز الهرمونات الاخرى

أهم هذه الهرمونات الخاضعة للنخامى:
les minéralo-corticoïdes (aldostérone, 
و دوره تنظيم معدل طرح الصوديوم و البوتاسيوم بالبول و انعكاسات هذا التنظيم على فرط التوتر الشرياني.

les gluco-corticoïdes (dérivés naturels de la cortisone : cortisol, 
و له اثر مضادر للاتهاب dont l'action anti-inflammatoire est importante) et 

الهرمونات الستيروئدية الجنسية
androgènes chez l'homme, عند الرجال
œstrogènes chez la femme). عند النساء


la noradrénaline et son dérivé, l'adrénaline, و تلعب دورا بحالة الشدة و على عمل مختلف أعضاء الجسم بأفضل شكل.

سبب هذا الخلل الانزيمي هو طفرة وراثية تنتقل على الكروموزومات الجسمية بشكل غير مسيطر autosomique récessive أي أن تظاهرها عند الطفل يتطلب أن يحملها الابوان.

قصور وظيفة الانزيم، لأن الجسم لا يصنعه لغياب الشيفرة الوراثية اللازمة لهذا التصنيع، يسبب أنخفاض بمعدل الكورتيزول بالدم. و هذا بدوره يرتد على الغدة النخامية التي تلاحظ النقص بالكورتيزول، فتنشط و تفرز المزيد من الهرمونات المنشطة للكظر corticotrophine و هو بدوره يحرض الكظر من جديد فيتضخم بحجمه و يفرز المزيد من الأندروجين.

الأعراض التي تظهر عند المرآة تختلف بشدتها من حالة لآخرى حسب درجة الخلل الورائي الذي قد يحد من تصنيع الانزيم بشكل كامل و جزئي.

إضطراب نمو الجسم، بالطول و الوزن هي من الأعراض الشائعة بهذا المرض. و كذلك ارتفاع التوتر الشرياني.

التحاليل المخبرية
== ارتفاع معدل سوابق الكورتيزون بالدم. أي بشكل خاص البروجسترون.
يتم هذا بمعايرة 17 هيدروكسي بروجسترون الاساسي بين اليوم 2 و اليوم الرابع. 17 OH progestéroneمن الدورة الطمثية.
عندما يكون معدل هذا الهرمون أقل من 2 نانوغارم / مل : يمكن نفي هذا التشخيص.

عندما يكون معدل هذا الهرمون أكثر من 10 نانوغرام/ مل يثبت التشخيص، و يتطلب الأمر التحري عن الطفرة الوراثية المسؤلة عن غياب المورث المسئول عن تصنيع الـ 21 hydroxylase

كما يمكن اجراء اختبار السيناكتين Synacthène بحالة الشك، و عندما يتراوح معدل البروجسترون بين هذين الرقمين.

يتم هذا الاختبار بحقن جرعة مقدارها 250 ميكروغرام من السناكتين، و معايرة ال17 هيدروكسي بروجسترون بعد الحقنة بساعة.
أن كان معدل البروجسترون أكثر من 10 نانو غرام/ مل، يجب التأكد من التشخيص.


== نقصان ملح الصوديوم نتيجة ضياعه عن طريق الكلية.
== فرط هرمون الاندروجين الذي يسبب بدوره 
==== عند الفتاة نمو المظاهر المذكرة التي قد تصل الى درجة الخنوثة الكاذبة Pseudohermaphrodisme


للتأكد من تشخيص المرض، يجب التحري عن الطفرة الوراثية و هي عبارة عن غياب المورث المسئول عن ارسال المعلومات الضرورية للجسم من اجل تصنيع أنزيم الـ 21 hydroxylase
.
تتركز أهمية هذا التحري على الحالات التي تظهر بشكل متأخر، و أن كان التحري ايجابي، يجب التأكد منه عند الزوج. 

كون الزوجين يحملان الطفرة الوراثية يعرض طفلهما إلى الإصابة بحالة كاملة من التثبيط بسلسلة الـ 21 hydroxylase

أكبر المخاطر
بحالة التشخيص المتأخر قد يحدث البلوغ الباكر، أو حالة العقم


العلاج يتم بتعويض الهرمون الناقص و لمدى العمر، و بشكل دوائي.
يجب تعويض الملح بحال نقصة.
أهم الأدوية المستعملة : la prédnisone de 5 à 7,5 mg par jour 
و يمكن أن يحل مكانه Prednisolone

dexaméthasone de 0,1 à 0,5 milligrammes par jour. 

يتم تناول هذه الأدوية بنهاية النهار. تتأقلم الجرعة حسب حاجة المريض و حسب مقدار 
17-cétostéroïdes. بالبول.

قد يتطلب الأمر ببعض الحالات إجراء الإصلاح الجراحي تجميل للأعضاء الجنسية التي تعرضت لتأثير الهرمونات المذكرة.

http://www.tabib-web.eu/article_details.php?thesid=2478&catid=81​


----------



## اني بل (9 نوفمبر 2009)

إعداد الدكتور أنور نعمه 






في الجسم مجموعة من الغدد الصماء التي تعمل في ما بينها
بصورة مترابطة ومتناغمة، وتتميز بكونها لا تملك قنوات خاصة تصب فيها
مفرزاتها، بل تنساب الأخيرة مباشرة الى مجرى الدم، ومنه تصل الى
الأنسجة والأعضاء المستهدفة لتمارس وظائفها الفيزيولوجية المنتظرة منها.







وتحرص الغدد الصماء على ضمان استمرارية مفرزاتها في التوقيت
المناسب وبالكمية المطلوبة من أجل ضبط مختلف نشاطات الجسم وتنظيمها.

والغدة الكظرية 
عضو صغير مثلث الشكل يتربع على قمة الكلية العلوية،
وهي تنتمي الى عائلة الغدد الصماء،

ولدى كل شخص غدتان كظريتان :
واحدة فوق الكلية اليمنى، والأخرى فوق الكلية اليسرى.

وتتألف هذه الغدة من قسمين:
الأول خارجي يعرف بإسم القشرة، والثاني يطلق عليه اللب.

تقوم قشرة الغدة الكظرية 
بطرح مجموعة من الهرمونات الستيروئيدية التي
تعمل على تنظيم كمية الماء والأملاح في الجسم، وتشارك في استقلاب
البروتينات والسكريات والدهنيات،
وتساهم في تنظيم عمل هرمون الأنسولين الذي يتولى عملية حرق السكر.
ويعتبر هرمون الكورتزول من أهم هرمونات القشرة الكظرية نظراً الى
تأثيراته الواسعة، ويستعمل هذا الأخير في إصابات مرضية كثيرة.

أما هرمون الألدوستيرون فيأتي في الدرجة الثانية من حيث الأهمية بعد
الكورتيزول، ويعمل بالتعاون مع هرمونين آخرين
هما الرينين والأنجيوتنسين في الحفاظ على حجم الدورة الدموية وعلى
مستوى ضغط الدم ضمن الحدود الطبيعية، ويساعد في تأمين التوازن بين
الماء والأملاح في الجسم بقنص معدن الصوديوم أو طرد معدن البوتاسيوم.

والى جانب الكوتيزول والألدوستيرون تفرزالغدة الكظرية كمية شحيحة من
الهورمونات الجنسية التي تتألف في شكل أساسي من هرمونات الذكورة
المعروفة بالأندروجينات، وتلعب هذه الهورمونات دوراً في اطلاق عقال
الخصائص الجنسية لدى الذكور والإناث خلال الفترة التي تسبق سن البلوغ.

أما لب الغدة الكظرية فيفرز هرمونات الكاتيكولامينات
(الأدرينالين والنورأدرينالين) والنورابينيفرين التي تشرف على
وظائف عدة في الجسم خصوصاً العضلة القلبية.

ويفرز هرمون الأدرينالين في الحالات الطارئة و في أوقات الشدة،
ولدى التعرض للخوف الشديد، عندها يسبب الهورمون توسعاً في حدقتي
العينين، وتسارعاً في ضربات القلب، وارتفاعاً في ضغط الدم،
كما يزيد من قدرة الشخص على بذل المزيد من الجهد.

ويصدر عن الغدة الكظرية هرمون الغدة الكظرية الأساسي الذي يملك
وظائف عدة من بينها تقوية جهاز المناعة، والحد من الارتكاسات التحسسية
ومن بعض الأمراض المرتبطة بالشيخوخة، وأفادت بعض التحريات البحثية
ان الهرمون المذكور يسيّل الدم في شكل طبيعي ما يجعله مفيداً في منع
الجلطات الدموية وبالتالي منع وقوع الأزمات القلبية الوعائية.

وتتعرض الغدة الكظرية الى جملة من الأمراض أهمها أثنان:
مرض اديسون و متلازمة كوشينغ.

ويحدث مرض أديسون بسبب نقص انتاج هرمونات الغدة الكظرية،
وهذا النقص قد يكون أولياً أو ثانوياً،

ويحصل النقص الأولي بسبب التخريب التدريجي الذي تتعرض له قشرة
الغدة الكظرية نتيجة خلل يطاول جهاز المناعة الذي يحرض على تكوين
أجسام مضادة تهاجم خلايا الجسم،خصوصاً خلايا تلك القشرة فتجعلها
عاجزة عن انتاج هرمونات الغدة جزئياً أو كلياً.

أيضاً قد يحصل النقص الأولي في انتاج هرمونات الغدة الكظرية
لأسباب أخرى، من بينها مرض السل والالتهابات المزمنة والانتشارات
السرطانية التي تدهم الغدة، والاستئصال الجراحي.

أما النقص الثانوي لإفرازات الغدة الكظرية فهو الأكثر شيوعاً وينتج عن
استئصال الغدة النخامية أو استئصال ورم فيها أو عن رشق الغدة بالأشعة
(باعتبار ان الغدة النخامية تشرف على عمل الغدة الكظرية)،

ولكن السبب الأكثر شيوعاً لنقص إفرازات الغدة الكظرية يتمثل في
تناول علاج الكورتيزون لفترات طويلة أثناء علاج بعض الأمراض المزمنة
مثل داء الربو، والتهاب المفاصل الروماتيزمي، ومرض القولون التقرحي.

رب سائل قد يسأل: كيف يتظاهر مرض أديسون؟
ان مظاهر مرض أديسون لا تلوح في الأفق فجأة، بل في شكل تدريجي
لا يعيرها المصاب الكثير من الاهتمام ويعزوها غالباً الى أمور اخرى.



ومن بين العوارض التي يعاني منها المصاب بداء اديسون نذكر:
- نقص الوزن وفقدان الشهية على الأكل. 
- الميل الى المأكولات المالحة. 
- التعب المزمن التدريجي غير المفسر والذي يتفاقم مع مرور الوقت.
- الغثيان والتقيؤ والإسهال. 
- ضعف العضلات. 
- الدوخة وفقدان التوازن وهبوط أرقام الضغط الشرياني أثناء الوقوف.
- هبوط السكر في الدم. 
- تبدلات جلدية مثل ظهور البقع السوداء. 
- اضطرابات عاطفية.

ان وقوع المصاب بمرض أديسون تحت وطأة ضغوط حادة قد يعرضه
للصدمة التي قد تكون قاتلة اذا لم يتم اسعافه في الوقت المناسب،

ويعاني المصاب من
نقص الشهية والتقيؤ وآلام في البطن والضعف العام وتشوش
الفكر والغيبوبة، وقد ترتفع حرارة الجسم ويهبط ضغط الدم.

وتتم السيطرة على صدمة مرض أديسون
بحقن المريض وريدياً بالمحاليل السكرية
والملحية الى جانب جرعات من الكورتيزون.

اما في شأن الخلل الآخر للغدة الكظرية فهو متلازمة كوشينغ التي تحصل
نتيجة فرط افرازات الغدة وتحديداً فرط افراز هرمون الكورتيزول
لأسباب أولية تقع في الغدة نفسها (مثل الورم)
أو لأسباب ثانوية مصدرها من الغدة النخامية أو
منطقة ما تحت السرير البصري (الهيبوتالاموس).

ان العوارض والعلامات الآتية نراها في متلازمة كوشينغ: 
- البدانة المركزية، أي التي تتمحور في الجذع من دون الأطراف.
- الوجه المدور كالقمر. 
- الضعف والاعتلال العضلي. 
- الخطوط الإرجوانية على جلد الظهر والبطن.
- ترقق العظام الذي يتظاهر في شكل آلام وكسور انضغاطية
في الأضلاع والفقرات. 
- ارتفاع ضغط الدم.
- ملامح الداء السكري. 
- زيادة نمو الشعر وعلامات الاسترجال
وخلل في الدورة الشهرية عند النساء.
- اضطرابات نفسية مثل القلق والهياج.

وطبعاً هناك اضطرابات أخرى منشؤها الغدة الكظرية غير مرض أديسون
وداء كوشينغ، مثل مرض الفيوكروموساتوما الذي يتصف بوجود ورم في
لب الغدة الكظرية، يؤدي الى زيادة افراز هرمونات الكاتيكولامينات
(الأدرينالين والنورادرينالين) التي تطلق العنان لجملة من العوارض
المزعجة مثل زيادة ضربات القلب، وارتفاع ضغط الدم المقلق للغاية
والذي لا يستجيب للعلاج التقليدي، والتعرق، ونقص الوزن،
واوجاع في الصدر والبطن، وزيادة السكر في الدم، ونوبات القلق والتشنج.

في المختصر، ان الغدة الكظرية هي غدة داخل غدة،
والاثنتان تلعبان دوراً مهماً على صعيد استقرار العمليات الـفيزيولوجية
في الجسم، صحيح ان دور كل منهما مـختلف شـكلاً ومضموناً لكنهما متكاملان.






وأطلب من الله أن يبعد عن الجميع الأمراض
و يمد الجميع بالصحة و العافية
joyful song​


----------

